# Central Alabama Members?



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm not currently in central Alabama, but grew up in and around the Montgomery area and fished the Coosa and Tallpoosa river systems quite a bit. Coosa river spotted bass are some mean critters.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes sir they are. I'm from Montgomery, but maily fish the Coosa in Wetumpka and the Back Bay area of Biloxi Bay on Gulfport MS. Usually from a kayak. the micro-microskiff.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm originally from Tallassee and lived in Montgomery for several years before moving to Orlando 7 years ago. We used to run from Wetumpka up the Coosa towards Moccasin Gap chasing spots, stripers, and the occasional bluegill. Fun running and fishing until you swamp the boat once(long story). ;D


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I can imagine. I fish the Corn Creek area below Mocassin Gap as well as the area between the dam and the first set of rapids.

I kayak the whole thing (dam to Wetumpka) a few times a year, fishing the whole way. I dont like the rapids, but the fishing is so good through there, that I do it anyway.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Yep, that's a great section of river and not a whole lot of pressure. Post some pictures of it the next time you get over there. I'd love to see them.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I live in Semmes, Ive lived in Orlando and am originally from Laurel, MS. I fish saltwater 95% of time though.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

Semmes is a great place to base from for saltwater. I fish freshwater to scratch the saltwater itch. haha. My wife is from Gulfport, so we fish that area 6 or 8 times a year when we visit. It's getting about time to make another trip.


----------



## jed (Aug 3, 2011)

Yes I live in Purvis, MS and I fish the LA marsh almost exclusively.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2009)

To bump an old tread.....I'm in Montgomery. Mocassin Gap seems a little rocky for my Gheenoe :-/. I see a lot of tin cans around there though.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I would agree that the Coosa upriver from Wetumpka is probably not too fiberglass friendly. There's still some good fishing downriver towards Fort Toulouse and up the Tallapoosa. There's some pretty skinny areas for the gheenoe to shine when the water is low.


----------



## cwalden (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a Gheenoe clone that I fish the Coosa pretty often.  Not in the rapids sections.  Just below or just above Jordan Dam mostly.  Just bought a $900 Humminbird sidescan/downscan fishfinder (on a $400 boat) to get a better look at the bottom in those areas.  The big pool area below the dam has some REALLY interesting bottom.  One spot a couple hundred yards from the dam is 60+ ft deep!

I caught two spoonbills in that pool in the past two years.  One was 70+lbs, caught from a kayak on a makeshift jug (20oz coke bottle and 10lb line)  That was an interesting fight.  And yes they were immediatly released.


----------



## pdsw60 (Nov 4, 2011)

I fish south east MS/ Pascagoula river area. I live in Pascagoula.


----------

